# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hygrophila difformis



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

*Hygrophila difformis*

close up









plant setting









potential landscape









*Information*

*Light*
Medium to high, preferably high

*Growth*
Fast

*Demands*
Very little

*Pruning*
Replant tops for thicker, sturdier stems

*Water hardness*
Medium

*Care*
Provide nutrients to the water colum, give it direct light, no shade for best growth. By allowing it to grow mature, and then cut stems when pruning and replant the tops, throwing out the rooted portion, stems will get thicker and remain more upright. With less light and over pruning plant will droop down to the substrate. C02 is recommended.

*Propagation*
Cutting of stems

*Experiences*
A very useful plant for a fast growing stem to break in a new tank or help keep algae at a minimum, and for aquascaping to provide a light yellowish green contrast to dark plants and a very fern like leaf texture. I found it best planted in groups in the middle zone. Requires much pruning and re-planting, but otherwise undemanding. Great plant for a beginner with bright light and C02.

*ORIGINAL POST BY ROBERT H*
http://www.aquabotanic.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=2581

[This message was edited by Ghazanfar Ghori on Fri February 07 2003 at 07:44 AM.]


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

*Hygrophila difformis*

close up









plant setting









potential landscape









*Information*

*Light*
Medium to high, preferably high

*Growth*
Fast

*Demands*
Very little

*Pruning*
Replant tops for thicker, sturdier stems

*Water hardness*
Medium

*Care*
Provide nutrients to the water colum, give it direct light, no shade for best growth. By allowing it to grow mature, and then cut stems when pruning and replant the tops, throwing out the rooted portion, stems will get thicker and remain more upright. With less light and over pruning plant will droop down to the substrate. C02 is recommended.

*Propagation*
Cutting of stems

*Experiences*
A very useful plant for a fast growing stem to break in a new tank or help keep algae at a minimum, and for aquascaping to provide a light yellowish green contrast to dark plants and a very fern like leaf texture. I found it best planted in groups in the middle zone. Requires much pruning and re-planting, but otherwise undemanding. Great plant for a beginner with bright light and C02.

*ORIGINAL POST BY ROBERT H*
http://www.aquabotanic.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=2581

[This message was edited by Ghazanfar Ghori on Fri February 07 2003 at 07:44 AM.]


----------



## Ali Khan (Feb 6, 2003)

This plant is helpful especially when you are starting a tank due to its high nutrient absorption rate. The leaf texture is unlike other common plants and the bright green color of the leaves offers a good contrast.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It has that fern like look to it... almost looks like Watersprite, (ceratopteris) as far as the leaf shape. Some people don't like it because it can get kinda ratty looking, (which I think is from over pruning)

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

If conditions are right, this can be a really handy plant!

It's very easy to propagate and to shape. In higher lighting, it grows laterally. It still wants to grow upwards; eventually, you get a dense look because of this. What's really cool though is that it stretches out about 2-3 inches above the substrate, giving you a cave look below it. The above pic shows this, but higher lighting would make the effect more prominent. Amano uses this effect very, very well in Nature Aquarium World (p.113). This is where I got the idea. I tried it for myself and it works! This plant is also great for creating a "wrapping" look, and can help create depth. I think this plant is best utilized for effects in a mid to large sized tanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If you're trying out an emersed growth setup, difformis is a good one. It adapts to growing above water pretty easily. No flowers on mine yet. Some emersed clippings wilt when I put them into the shallow water from which they grow. Still does strongly though.


----------



## Hey You (May 22, 2003)

I really enjoy this plant and its hardyness it also isnt to bad to look at.


----------



## Electricmbuna (May 23, 2003)

will they grow tall and wide or jsut strait up because i need a plant that will grow wide


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I find this plant does quite well in very low light tanks as well. I use it in my fry tanks with just over 1WPG and although slow, it grows just fine with somewhat larger leaves compared to the thin branching leaves it usually has in brighter tanks. I also find that when my hornwart gets too thick it will still grow horizontal side shoots to reach the brighter areas in the tank, even with such low level of light. I use Flourish tabs in the substrate (flourite) but no other fertilizers in the fry tanks.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I just picked up some health, thick stemmed ones from my LFS. I love this stuff. Anyway here is a picture of mine the day after it was planted. (I'm just having a ball taking photos!)

 

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I agree with Giancarlo. I don't think this plant 'prefers' a specific light intensity as it grows perfectly lovely leaves when it's down near the substrate or in a shaded area. I've had it grow up near the surface where the leaf surface area is diminished and it starts to turn reddish in color. I didn't find this leaf form very appealing, knowing that it gets a beautiful green hue with broader leaves. In this form it is a good color contrast with other plants, rather than a shape contrast as with the high light intensity leaves, but both are useful.

I was just admiring the beautiful color and shape of this plant in my 25 gallon tank at work.  Along with the E. diversifolia A. madagascariensis and Riccia covered substrate, all with just a 2.6 Watts per gallon


----------

